# MakeMusic (Finale) - new owners coming



## JJP (Mar 14, 2013)

That buyout attempt of MakeMusic by a minority shareholder equity group appears to have gone through. In other news, MakeMusic has changed its logo and "brand identity.

http://www.makemusic.com/press-room/pr-releases-2013/

http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/news/2013/03/13/makemusic-sold-to-investment-firm-for.html

We'll see what the push towards profitability brings to Finale.


----------



## composeradrian (Mar 14, 2013)

I would expect something similar to the whole Avid/Sibelius debacle.


----------



## jtenney (Mar 16, 2013)

It's certainly timely, then, that Steinberg has a whole team working to write a new program, starting from scratch in its code, while soliciting input from professionals across the range of music production including session players, composers and arrangers, etc. Here is basic info from Steinberg: http://blog.steinberg.net/2013/02/welcome/

later,
John


----------



## mducharme (Mar 16, 2013)

This is old news. This was announced many months ago.

They've basically already said they don't want to make changes to the operation or the way things are done, so it should have very little impact.

Hopefully, Finale's new two year release cycle will allow them to make more changes to the core of the program, which for a long time has suffered by having new features placed as "add ons", stuck on top of the program, rather than truly integrated.


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2013)

mducharme @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> This is old news. This was announced many months ago.



They made the offer many months ago. The actual deal didn't go through until recently.


----------



## dormusic (Mar 17, 2013)

The new logos are very similar to those of Sony Erricsson. I'd say they are behind this.

This is very sad to me as a finale user, though inevitable; I am very much looking forward to the new steinberg notation program.


----------

